# need one of these



## shyknee (May 13, 2010)

need one of these to go back and forth to check solutions progress.
http://www.sync-blog.com/sync/2010/05/video-is-this-the-future-of-personal-mobility.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+Sync-TheTechAndGadgetsBlog+(sync:+the+tech+and+gadgets+blog)


----------



## hphoa (May 13, 2010)

great idea I defiantly need one of those  david


----------



## goldenchild (Jun 8, 2010)

what happens once the person has exceeded size 0 and weighs more than 80 pounds soaking wet with a brick in their hand? :lol:


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 8, 2010)

What if you operate it while drinking?

How about if I sneeze, do I go in the reverse direction?

Pretty cool, why do I even need legs now?

One last thing: My big feet would be dragging all over the place!

Steve


----------



## glorycloud (Jun 8, 2010)

They must sell the XL / XXL / XXXL version of these with
wheels like a semi and a matching bucket seat for all those
folks that don't want to walk to the fridge to get that gallon
of ice cream! :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jun 8, 2010)

glorycloud said:


> They must sell the XL / XXL / XXXL version of these with
> wheels like a semi and a matching bucket seat for all those
> folks that don't want to walk to the fridge to get that gallon
> of ice cream! :lol:



ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## shyknee (Jun 8, 2010)

walking is just out dated 8)


----------

